# vlc ed xulrunner. dipendenza scomoda

## cloc3

```
 ~ # emerge -pv vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify system-sqlite webm -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -startup-notification -wifi" 64,501 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-1.1.12  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa cdda cddb dbus directfb dts dvd fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt gnome httpd ieee1394 jack kde libcaca libnotify live mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl oss png pulseaudio qt4 remoteosd rtsp samba sdl speex sse stream svg theora truetype udev vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xml xv (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -dc1394 -debug -dirac -dvb -fluidsynth -ggi -gme -gnutls -id3tag -kate -libass -libproxy -libtiger -libv4l -libv4l2 -lirc -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -projectm -pvr -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -sqlite (-svga) -taglib -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 25,610 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 90,111 kB

```

gulp. un pacchetto da 25 MB impone la compilazione di una libreria da 65.

la causa risiede nella use flag "nsplugin".

la cosa strana (almeno per me) è che , oramai, firefox-8 non richiede più xulrunner, nemmeno per usare i plugin di firefox. possibile che vlc non ne possa fare a meno?

----------

## Onip

In portage è presente net-misc/npapi-sdk che, da quanto ho capito, serve a compilare i nsplugin senza doversi ciucciare l'emersione di firefox o xulrunner; ad esempio è utilizzato da dev-java/icedtea-web. Prova a vedere se vlc compila contro questa libreria (che poi, in realtà sono solamente headers) o se su bugzilla esiste qualche riferimento alla cosa.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è stato aggiornato, dato, tra l'altro, che è la feature meno gradevole di vlc (è necessario che la pagina web disponga una interfaccia per i controlli; di suo il plugin non ne ha) e non ricordo per quale ragione i devel non vogliono saperne di migliorarla od accettare contributi nella loro alta, sacerdotale, nazista weltanschaung. Cerca nel forum o nella ml la discussione per maggiori dettagli se vuoi.

Fai meglio a disabilitarla direttamente e passare a kmplayer o gnome-mplayer (meglio il secondo anche se puzza di scimmia) secondo me.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> la cosa strana (almeno per me) è che , oramai, firefox-8 non richiede più xulrunner, nemmeno per usare i plugin di firefox. possibile che vlc non ne possa fare a meno?

 

Non è cosa strana, semplicemente non è splittato.

----------

## djinnZ

Non dire che sono il solito rompitasche (non ce ne è bisogno) ma puoi anche riportare sommariamente il perché di questa scelta scarsamente gentooista?

----------

## Onip

@djinnZ

Se ti riferisci al fatto che firefox e xulrunner non sono più "splitted" il problema è che la cosa (cioè avere xulrunner come libreria esterna) non è più supportata upstream (e anche prima dava qualche problemino), di conseguenza i devel gentoo (noti pigroni scansafatiche) hanno deciso di non mantenere lo split per le versioni di firefox dalla nonmiricordo in poi.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> dalla nonmiricordo in poi.

 

5 afair

----------

## djinnZ

grazie ad entrambi.

per una volta volta invece di sparare a zero sui nostri direi che la fondazione mozilla sta iniziando a dare segni di nazismo (riferito ai "code nazis" di gnome) a sua volta.

Non ci avevo fatto caso, per un lato xulrunner non splittata mi fa quasi comodo visto che comunque sono costretto ad averlo (non ci sono alternative multipiattaforma) anche se sta diventando un dinosauro.

mala tempora currunt ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

